
Why a recession can be a good time to start a business - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-53075485
======
Pete-Codes
I think it's a good time essentially because everyone else is scrambling for
jobs. There is so much competition for every position. Whereas if you are
building a business you don't need anyone's permission to get going.

------
zeltagq
Invest when there is blood in the streets

